

Unity 5 released - ttctciyf
http://unity3d.com/get-unity

======
ttctciyf
Seems the personal (cost-free) edition now includes all engine features[1],
including native plugins. That's changed since 4.6, I think. Though the
license mentions some "metrics collection" in the free version, as well as the
compulsory splash screen remaining, or at least it did when I looked at the
license page[2], which now seems to have AWOLed

[1][http://unity3d.com/unity/engine-features](http://unity3d.com/unity/engine-
features)

[2][http://unity3d.com/company/legal/eula](http://unity3d.com/company/legal/eula)

